# East Coast Racing Series 3



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

ECRS will hold its 3rd race of the season at Bob Zelano's house this Saturday, December 1, 2012.

HOPRA Superstock and Compression Molded Restricted Open.

5 minute Round Robin, 3 minute Semi and a 5 minute Main.

Cash Payouts to the top 4 in each class.
$10 entry fee per race.

Food and Drinks included.

Doors open at 8am and racing starts at 12N.

www.tsrho.com

Bob Zelano
136 Mexico Road
Oley, PA 19547
610-780-8092
610-939-0225


----------

